# Videos of my boys



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Weeeeell, it says 'post videos of your horses here' Sooo, I shall. XD

Some of these videos are kind of old, but ehh.

Bam-Bam and I at our first show together a few years ago. We won second place and third place =D (Ignore the lame music in the background. I had to take a video with my camera of the video haha. My sister was watching Cheetah Girls or something in the other room. :roll: )



A random video of us cantering...
The dapple grey pony is Sprite
The grey pony is Smokey
and the dun ish coloured pony is Toffee.
(and Bam is the only horse haha)



Trotting...
Bleh I look horrible


My fave video. =D
(I kind of forgot the last jump haha)



Copper Top and me at our first and last show together. =[ My dad kind of didn't tape the last two jumps for some crazy reason...



My dad has mad video skills.... :roll: 

Copper like tripped on the combination ahha. Poor guy.



Do any of you know who Lil John is? Well, if you don't, he's this big hot shot rapper. He always goes "What!?" "Okaay!" Soo, my trainer is a nut, and she always pretends to be Lil John. Its a big joke at my barn haha. You can hear her in the background.



My camera seriously sucks...


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice video's !


----------

